# Where to stay in Canberra?



## Aliciah

I just got my visa granted under skilled visa. I have never been to Canberra so any advice on where to stay? Isit better to rent a place or cheaper to buy a property there? Please share your thoughts!!


----------



## Dexter

Rent at the beginning and see how you like the place. You may not necessarily like the city and you may decide to move to a different location. 

Once you are sure that you like the place, then it is worth looking into buying.


----------



## Aliciah

I was thinking in Gungahlin.. anywhere else to recommend?


----------



## Editor

The cost of renting and buying property varies from state to state and city to city but Dexter has hit the nail on the head with regards to renting in the short term. 

Aside from the fact you're moving to a new country and a new culture, it would be difficult to find the perfect location for your new home in the short term. Renting a property for even six months will give you time to look around, consider your options and also consider your finances.


----------



## Aliciah

I agreed on that too. Thanks both! I just hope that I can have some places shortlisted so we dont have too much to choose and consider. I am pretty excited about this new journey and just cant wait!


----------



## hockeyman

Aliciah said:


> I agreed on that too. Thanks both! I just hope that I can have some places shortlisted so we dont have too much to choose and consider. I am pretty excited about this new journey and just cant wait!


Congrats Aliciah. When are you looking to move? My wife and I got our visas in July last year but still hasn't decided to hop on the boat. Where are you migrating from?

Sent from my C6603


----------



## maxyanez

*Where to Stay in Canberra*



Aliciah said:


> I just got my visa granted under skilled visa. I have never been to Canberra so any advice on where to stay? Isit better to rent a place or cheaper to buy a property there? Please share your thoughts!!


In the Commonwealth Avenue of Canberra Central Business District, you will get a 5 star luxury accommodation at its best- Hyatt Hotel Canberra. The hotel boasts superior quality rooms and suites for its guests. You can easily get to the hotel from the airport, bus station and metro station. Buses drop you off directly outside the hotel and daily ply to other areas in the city. Canberra International Airport is 9 kilometres away from the hotel and you can get to/ from the hotel by a local taxi in about less than 10 minutes. Major sights like the Parliamentary Triangle (1 km), Lake Burley Griffin (1 km), National Museum of Australia (3 km) and National Gallery of Australia (2 km) are also located very close to the luxury hotel.


----------



## Aliciah

hockeyman said:


> Congrats Aliciah. When are you looking to move? My wife and I got our visas in July last year but still hasn't decided to hop on the boat. Where are you migrating from?
> 
> Sent from my C6603


Thanks. Congrats to you too! We are looking at next year actually. Whats keeping you from going to Canberra? Im a Malaysian


----------



## Aliciah

maxyanez said:


> In the Commonwealth Avenue of Canberra Central Business District, you will get a 5 star luxury accommodation at its best- Hyatt Hotel Canberra. The hotel boasts superior quality rooms and suites for its guests. You can easily get to the hotel from the airport, bus station and metro station. Buses drop you off directly outside the hotel and daily ply to other areas in the city. Canberra International Airport is 9 kilometres away from the hotel and you can get to/ from the hotel by a local taxi in about less than 10 minutes. Major sights like the Parliamentary Triangle (1 km), Lake Burley Griffin (1 km), National Museum of Australia (3 km) and National Gallery of Australia (2 km) are also located very close to the luxury hotel.


Its a bit pricey for an intial stay. But thanks for the thought Max!


----------



## hockeyman

Aliciah said:


> Thanks. Congrats to you too! We are looking at next year actually. Whats keeping you from going to Canberra? Im a Malaysian


Goodie. Fellow Msian. Mmm, unclear future is keeping us from hopping on. The thought of giving up our current income for nothing concrete is a little hard to take. But we are definitely going ahead with it when the time comes to move. What do you do professionally?

Sent from my C6603


----------



## nemesis

Hi malaysian, canberra living cost might be pricey. But the environment is nice. I think it's a sister city of Putrajaya. Just that the place a bit dull, depending on what lifestyle you want...but no worries, take a drive to Sydney or Melbourne.
Hockeyman, where are you now?


----------



## hockeyman

nemesis said:


> Hi malaysian, canberra living cost might be pricey. But the environment is nice. I think it's a sister city of Putrajaya. Just that the place a bit dull, depending on what lifestyle you want...but no worries, take a drive to Sydney or Melbourne.
> Hockeyman, where are you now?


I'm in Singapore

Sent from my C6603


----------



## randomwally

All housing is very expensive in Canberra (it's expensive just about everywhere in Australia). I lived in Canberra for about 6 years, until 2011. If you don't have a very high income, there is no way you can afford to buy. Even rent is very expensive. 

Canberra is kind of built around 3 major city centres, Belconnen in the north, Canberra City in the centre and Woden in the south. You need to keep in mind the scale of the place. It's a very spread out city, with about 370,000 people spread across an area about 30km north-to-south and up to 15km wide east-to-west.

I'd probably try to live close (ie walking or riding distance, or single bus trip) from where you plan to work. Otherwise you'll have to buy a car, or rely on buses - the only public transport available. Except for major services between Belconnen, the City and Woden bus stations, bus services into the suburbs ended at or before midnight when I lived there. 

If you like the night life, plan to live close to the city centre, preferably in the inner-north suburbs (Braddon, Turner, O'Connor, Reid). The city has the best of what passes for night life in Canberra. You'll be competing for housing with professionals working the city as well as university students, so you'll probably have to pay more in rent. However, you'll also save yourself a lot if you don't have to regularly rely on taxis to get home, or spend money running a car. 

I lived on the ANU campus, then in O'Connor and later Braddon. I worked in the city while at uni and found it very easy to walk or ride everywhere, occasionally used the bus when it was convenient. I could walk home or get a taxi for fairly cheap after a night out.


----------



## Troy

Aliciah said:


> I just got my visa granted under skilled visa. I have never been to Canberra so any advice on where to stay? Isit better to rent a place or cheaper to buy a property there? Please share your thoughts!!


@Aliciah

Hi - pack your woolens regardless of the area you choose in Canberra. It is best to rent when you arrive - get the lay of the land and then look around to buy something.

Also many people make the mistake and think they can buy something shortly after they arrive - WRONG! - It can take 12-18 months to build your credit history there and expect to pay cash upfront for a lot of things.

If you can afford it - there are many financial and taxation advantages to purchasing an investment property BEFORE you relocate. Just be careful of who you talk to - there a lot of sharks out there.


----------



## Aliciah

randomwally said:


> All housing is very expensive in Canberra (it's expensive just about everywhere in Australia). I lived in Canberra for about 6 years, until 2011. If you don't have a very high income, there is no way you can afford to buy. Even rent is very expensive.
> 
> Canberra is kind of built around 3 major city centres, Belconnen in the north, Canberra City in the centre and Woden in the south. You need to keep in mind the scale of the place. It's a very spread out city, with about 370,000 people spread across an area about 30km north-to-south and up to 15km wide east-to-west.
> 
> I'd probably try to live close (ie walking or riding distance, or single bus trip) from where you plan to work. Otherwise you'll have to buy a car, or rely on buses - the only public transport available. Except for major services between Belconnen, the City and Woden bus stations, bus services into the suburbs ended at or before midnight when I lived there.
> 
> If you like the night life, plan to live close to the city centre, preferably in the inner-north suburbs (Braddon, Turner, O'Connor, Reid). The city has the best of what passes for night life in Canberra. You'll be competing for housing with professionals working the city as well as university students, so you'll probably have to pay more in rent. However, you'll also save yourself a lot if you don't have to regularly rely on taxis to get home, or spend money running a car.
> 
> I lived on the ANU campus, then in O'Connor and later Braddon. I worked in the city while at uni and found it very easy to walk or ride everywhere, occasionally used the bus when it was convenient. I could walk home or get a taxi for fairly cheap after a night out.


Thanks wally. Our biggest challenge now is to know where is best for us. Yeah you are right bout living near to where you work. I guess we hav to be nomads for the 1st 2 years before really settling down.


----------



## Aliciah

Troy said:


> @Aliciah
> 
> Hi - pack your woolens regardless of the area you choose in Canberra. It is best to rent when you arrive - get the lay of the land and then look around to buy something.
> 
> Also many people make the mistake and think they can buy something shortly after they arrive - WRONG! - It can take 12-18 months to build your credit history there and expect to pay cash upfront for a lot of things.
> 
> If you can afford it - there are many financial and taxation advantages to purchasing an investment property BEFORE you relocate. Just be careful of who you talk to - there a lot of sharks out there.


Hi Troy, are you in Canberra now or lived there? Oh sharks-tat sucks!!


----------



## djjase

I lived in Canberra for 3 years, I was living in Palmerston which is over in same area as Gungahlin. Was a very nice place to live, never had any issues. We were lucky to rent a 4br brand new house for only $400/week - you won't get that anymore


----------



## Aliciah

randomwally said:


> All housing is very expensive in Canberra (it's expensive just about everywhere in Australia). I lived in Canberra for about 6 years, until 2011. If you don't have a very high income, there is no way you can afford to buy. Even rent is very expensive.
> 
> Canberra is kind of built around 3 major city centres, Belconnen in the north, Canberra City in the centre and Woden in the south. You need to keep in mind the scale of the place. It's a very spread out city, with about 370,000 people spread across an area about 30km north-to-south and up to 15km wide east-to-west.
> 
> I'd probably try to live close (ie walking or riding distance, or single bus trip) from where you plan to work. Otherwise you'll have to buy a car, or rely on buses - the only public transport available. Except for major services between Belconnen, the City and Woden bus stations, bus services into the suburbs ended at or before midnight when I lived there.
> 
> If you like the night life, plan to live close to the city centre, preferably in the inner-north suburbs (Braddon, Turner, O'Connor, Reid). The city has the best of what passes for night life in Canberra. You'll be competing for housing with professionals working the city as well as university students, so you'll probably have to pay more in rent. However, you'll also save yourself a lot if you don't have to regularly rely on taxis to get home, or spend money running a car.
> 
> I lived on the ANU campus, then in O'Connor and later Braddon. I worked in the city while at uni and found it very easy to walk or ride everywhere, occasionally used the bus when it was convenient. I could walk home or get a taxi for fairly cheap after a night out.


Thanks randomwally. We are thinking of starting a family there. Oh anyone know what kind of benefits offers for immigrants for newly born babies? I heard the cash AUD5K is no longer available.


----------



## Aliciah

djjase said:


> I lived in Canberra for 3 years, I was living in Palmerston which is over in same area as Gungahlin. Was a very nice place to live, never had any issues. We were lucky to rent a 4br brand new house for only $400/week - you won't get that anymore


Hi djjase. I saw many refers to Gungahlin since its kinda new town right? Probably will check out Palmerston when we go for our 1st entry. Many thanks. Our budget is merely less than $400/week. Oh dear it will be quite a challenge now. Hows the employment over there?


----------



## Aliciah

Anyone can recommend areas to stay in Canberra that would be highly appreciated. We are going visit Canberra to check out the places real soon. So hope if there are some suggestions it will save us some time. Thanks al.


----------



## Mike.S

My some relatives are belong to Canberra, I will ask them.


----------



## swesok

Hi Guys

i will come and live in canberra within a few month , i am so excited can't wait .

what are the suitable affordable areas to live in canberra ??
i really appreciate your help 
Thanks
Regards


----------



## Aliciah

swesok said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> i will come and live in canberra within a few month , i am so excited can't wait .
> 
> what are the suitable affordable areas to live in canberra ??
> i really appreciate your help
> Thanks
> Regards


Hi swesok,
May I know where are u from and occupation?


----------



## swesok

Hi Aliciah,
i am a pharmacist from Egypt

what about you ??


----------



## Aliciah

swesok said:


> Hi Aliciah,
> i am a pharmacist from Egypt
> 
> what about you ??


Im in marketing from Msia. Are you coming with your family?


----------



## swesok

Hi Aliciah
nice meeting you , i had been to your country its very nice and i like it.

i am single so i will come alone to canberra , are you already there ? Do you know where i can start looking for an affordable place to stay ?
Thanks


----------



## Aliciah

swesok said:


> Hi Aliciah
> nice meeting you , i had been to your country its very nice and i like it.
> 
> i am single so i will come alone to canberra , are you already there ? Do you know where i can start looking for an affordable place to stay ?
> Thanks


Nice to meet you too. Msia has alot of entertainment and places to visit. Glad you enjoyed your visit.

I am going to Canberra too with my husband next year. Unfortunately I cant give any advise apart from what I have found out from the forum. Since you are single you have more flexibility in renting and move about. Best if you can google Canberra for your own knowledge of the surroundings.


----------



## swesok

Aliciah said:


> Nice to meet you too. Msia has alot of entertainment and places to visit. Glad you enjoyed your visit.
> 
> I am going to Canberra too with my husband next year. Unfortunately I cant give any advise apart from what I have found out from the forum. Since you are single you have more flexibility in renting and move about. Best if you can google Canberra for your own knowledge of the surroundings.


i started doing my research , but some people told me that there are some areas that i should avoid till i have my own car as the bus ( only public transport system there) is somehow not regular in the week ends.

do i have to make my first landing in Canberra ? it is very hard as there is no direct flights to canberra through all the available airlines to me . i have to land in sydny or melbourne finalize my first landing then take a domestic flight to canberra

Do you know any information about that .

Best of luck to you and your husband


----------



## Aliciah

swesok said:


> i started doing my research , but some people told me that there are some areas that i should avoid till i have my own car as the bus ( only public transport system there) is somehow not regular in the week ends.
> 
> do i have to make my first landing in Canberra ? it is very hard as there is no direct flights to canberra through all the available airlines to me . i have to land in sydny or melbourne finalize my first landing then take a domestic flight to canberra
> 
> Do you know any information about that .
> 
> Best of luck to you and your husband


Oh really? Thats good to know.

The nearest to travel is from Sydney airport. By Murrays coach is 3hrs. Best you booked it online if you are planning to go by coach. Therr are some surcharges for number of check in luggages. You can chech their website Murrays coaches for more info. Melbourne is further. There is a flight but not sure which airline from Aus.

I hope this helps. Pls let me know when you are settle down and share ur experience there.
All the best


----------



## swesok

i was asking mainly about the legal point of view and not the availability of airlines, what i meant if you have SA nomination for example do u have to make your landing in Adelide or it is not a must same for our case in ACT.

when you guys are planning to go to canberra??
best of luck


----------



## Aliciah

swesok said:


> i was asking mainly about the legal point of view and not the availability of airlines, what i meant if you have SA nomination for example do u have to make your landing in Adelide or it is not a must same for our case in ACT.
> 
> when you guys are planning to go to canberra??
> best of luck


You have to check with your agent.


----------



## swesok

Dear Aliciah

i will check with my agent. thanks
have you check the cost of living in canbera??
i did but i found alot of guys saying totally different prices for the same thing!!

have you serach that issue ??


----------



## hockeyman

swesok said:


> Dear Aliciah
> 
> i will check with my agent. thanks
> have you check the cost of living in canbera??
> i did but i found alot of guys saying totally different prices for the same thing!!
> 
> have you serach that issue ??


Swesok,

You don't need to land in Canberra. Any cities in Australia will do.

Sent from my C6603


----------



## Aliciah

Hi swesok, no i have not heard of that. 
Thats good that hockeyman replied u dun need to land in Canberra. But why choose Canberra?


----------



## swesok

hockeyman said:


> Swesok,
> 
> You don't need to land in Canberra. Any cities in Australia will do.
> 
> Sent from my C6603


 Thank you for your reply


----------



## swesok

Aliciah said:


> Hi swesok, no i have not heard of that.
> Thats good that hockeyman replied u dun need to land in Canberra. But why choose Canberra?


 i got my ACT nomination for my 190 visa so i have to stay in canberra for 2 years actually i like it because i will got a chance to live in a relaxed style small size city as i lived all my live in big major cities .

but people say alot of different comments on the prices there which is confusing for me


----------



## Aliciah

swesok said:


> i got my ACT nomination for my 190 visa so i have to stay in canberra for 2 years actually i like it because i will got a chance to live in a relaxed style small size city as i lived all my live in big major cities .
> 
> but people say alot of different comments on the prices there which is confusing for me


Hi, Oh I see. Then if its 1st entry u can go anywhere in Australia but for the 2 years u have to be in Canberra. Have you been there before? Have you found a job?


----------



## tulauras

Prices in Canberra can vary wildly - there are affluent areas and cheaper areas like in any city. For an idea of rental costs, allhomes is the most popular property search engine for Canberra, so I'd check that out. I haven't seen much under $350 a week, but again it depends what areas you're looking in, and also how many rooms you need.

With your ACT nomination, do you have to live in the ACT or just work there? Because Canberra spreads across the border into NSW, and areas like Queanbeyan are much cheaper to live in than much of the ACT. Also, NSW is cheaper for things like insurance, car registration etc.

The biggest things to consider when picking an area are accessibility (especially if you don't have a car) and price. A lot of houses are quite similar as Canberra is a relatively new city, and no areas are really dodgy or dangerous.


----------



## reilic

Demand for rental property in Canberra would normally go through the roof during the months of January and February, due to the influx of a mix of public servant, military people and international students. To this effect, you see rental prices being driven up by a big margin. 

I would personally avoid arriving in Canberra during those months. Coming to Canberra anytime during June, July, August are great for your prospect to get cheaper rental property until your belt. That is, you could survive the cooooooooold. 

Have fun in Canberra. It's a lovely town.


----------



## swesok

tulauras said:


> Prices in Canberra can vary wildly - there are affluent areas and cheaper areas like in any city. For an idea of rental costs, allhomes is the most popular property search engine for Canberra, so I'd check that out. I haven't seen much under $350 a week, but again it depends what areas you're looking in, and also how many rooms you need.
> 
> With your ACT nomination, do you have to live in the ACT or just work there? Because Canberra spreads across the border into NSW, and areas like Queanbeyan are much cheaper to live in than much of the ACT. Also, NSW is cheaper for things like insurance, car registration etc.
> 
> The biggest things to consider when picking an area are accessibility (especially if you don't have a car) and price. A lot of houses are quite similar as Canberra is a relatively new city, and no areas are really dodgy or dangerous.


Dear tulauras

yes with my ACT nomination i have to live and work inside ACT for 2 years so Queanbeyan will not work as it is in NSW.

i am single so i guess any suitable unit or 1 bed room apartment is ok , the most important thing is to be an accessible area is it all around 350 $ PW ??

Thanks


----------



## swesok

reilic said:


> Demand for rental property in Canberra would normally go through the roof during the months of January and February, due to the influx of a mix of public servant, military people and international students. To this effect, you see rental prices being driven up by a big margin.
> 
> I would personally avoid arriving in Canberra during those months. Coming to Canberra anytime during June, July, August are great for your prospect to get cheaper rental property until your belt. That is, you could survive the cooooooooold.
> 
> Have fun in Canberra. It's a lovely town.


i love cold so no worries ..LOL
is canberra a nice city to live in ??


----------



## reilic

swesok said:


> i love cold so no worries ..LOL
> is canberra a nice city to live in ??


Canberra is a fantastic place to live in for sure. I am biased because this is the place I spent the past 11 years in. I absolutely love it.

I began with living in Inner North where I could ride a push bike to work in 10 minutes, then I moved out to Belconnen where the commute took me 30 minutes single trip with add-ons to loop through the back of Cook/Aranda and through West Basin of Lake Burley Griffin. The scenic ride every morning and afternoon makes you fall in love with the place, and makes you appreciate how lucky you are to work/live here.

Weekend markets are great to meet the locals, buy fresh produces, and have some quality time before heading out to a nice meal with your loved ones or mates.

Canberra has a great surrounds for those who love to walk their dogs, bush walking, and mountain biking. Do venture out to Uriarra campground near the pumping station on Cotter Road and have a nice wood-fire barbeque there. Also, do drive through Uriarra Forest til the end of tarmac on Brindabella Road, it's a totally different scene there. Corin Dam is nice too.

Overall, Canberra's great for those who love outdoor livings. For those city folks, maybe you will be in for some cultural shock before falling in love with the nation's Capital.

Cheers


----------



## reilic

swesok said:


> i am single so i guess any suitable unit or 1 bed room apartment is ok , the most important thing is to be an accessible area is it all around 350 $ PW ??


You should be able to get a 1-bedroom apartment with $350/wk easy. Look at allhomes .com.au and browse through the suburbs you are interested in.

If you work in Civic/City, then suburbs like Braddon, O'Connor, Turner, Lyneham are pretty accessible by bus, or even push bikes. Even if you rent a apartment in Belconnen and ride the express bus to work, it won't take you long. 30minutes bus ride is probably the max you will endure every morning.

If you work else where, just make sure you check with ACTION buses whether there are buses stopping near-by your place.

Parking could be a nightmare though, if you own and plan to drive to work.


----------



## swesok

reilic said:


> You should be able to get a 1-bedroom apartment with $350/wk easy. Look at allhomes .com.au and browse through the suburbs you are interested in.
> 
> If you work in Civic/City, then suburbs like Braddon, O'Connor, Turner, Lyneham are pretty accessible by bus, or even push bikes. Even if you rent a apartment in Belconnen and ride the express bus to work, it won't take you long. 30minutes bus ride is probably the max you will endure every morning.
> 
> If you work else where, just make sure you check with ACTION buses whether there are buses stopping near-by your place.
> 
> Parking could be a nightmare though, if you own and plan to drive to work.


wow ..... that's too much of valuable information. thank you so much

i check allhomes website and i found some nice places i even found places cost like 230-250 pw what about those ?? would such kind of places will be nice?
your words makes me really so excited to come yes i am a city guy but always run away to quiet places outside the city to relax so canberra will be perfect for me.
will it will be easy to rent a place and i will be anew comer with no history or job in the city ?

Thank you once again


----------



## reilic

It would be pretty hard to tell if it's a decent place or not before actually seeing the place. Best option is to stay in a YHA for a few days so you can go house hunting before deciding to rent. 

In generally, if you come to Canberra in the right months, renting a place should be easy, providing you have got some prior rental history/reference, and evidence you can pay the rents in time. 

Like everywhere else, it's always harder for new people to settle in town. Another option is to get into a share house (There's a section on allhomes for share houses).


----------



## Aliciah

i agree! Makes me excited too!  im more concern in accomodation since I havent been there before either.


----------



## rhirhi

Hi guys,

My boyfriend and I are looking to move to Canberra in January/February 2012 (not feeling so confident after reading it's not the best months to move there!). I'm an Aussie, he's European and were moving there because I'll most likely study at Canberra university. I was wondering what the chances are of renting a place out before he has a job? He's a qualified chef and we would have more than enough savings to pay months of rent. Would we be able to rent based on our savings or would one of us have to show employment before we can rent a place? Also, do they accept overseas rental history? We have only lived overseas together renting a place.... 

Thanks!


----------



## swesok

reilic said:


> It would be pretty hard to tell if it's a decent place or not before actually seeing the place. Best option is to stay in a YHA for a few days so you can go house hunting before deciding to rent.
> 
> In generally, if you come to Canberra in the right months, renting a place should be easy, providing you have got some prior rental history/reference, and evidence you can pay the rents in time.
> 
> Like everywhere else, it's always harder for new people to settle in town. Another option is to get into a share house (There's a section on allhomes for share houses).


Dear reilic
thank you for your respose
i would like to ask you what is YHA ??
and what are the right months i should came in to get an easy rent ??

Thank you 
Regards


----------



## reilic

There's nothing as the right months if you don't have the rental history, employment record to back you up. Having said that, it's easier to rent a place from autumn to spring. Avoid summer. 

YHA is Youth Hostal Australia.


----------



## HudsonJuan

Can i get any rental in Canberra as we are moving there.


----------



## shalanski

Canberra is a fairly wide spread city ! My friend lives out in a beautiful suburb called Queanbeyan , that is just outside of Canberra, and he loves it. Also significantly cheaper in purchasing property.


----------

